# Female shares her perspective of the world in relation to American perceptions.



## crow (Jul 16, 2011)

couldn't think of a better title = P
"
*"20 Things I’ve Learned From Traveling Around the World for Three Years"*

www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2010/10/30/20-things-ive-learned-from-traveling-around-the-world-for-three-years/


----------



## crow (Jul 16, 2011)

Probably should have titled it
*"Everyone should travel."*

And.. Looking back.. I'm not sure if it's posted by a male or a female. not that it matters. I believe it's a couple, or two friends. whatev. Regardless of who wrote it, I found the post very interesting.


----------

